# [SOLVED] Fireworks error??



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope this fits here, but anyway: I am trying to use fireworks, as i have for years now and suddenly it started giving me an error after its loading plug-ins on the splash screen that "an internal error occurred" and it closes its self. I googled it and apparently a seperate program (which i don't have) is the "only known cause" of it. Any way to fix it??


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Fireworks error??*

so i had to uninstall my itunes and quicktime to get it to work. Any way to have all 3 working at the same time? >.<


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fireworks error??*

You could try installing *Quicktime Alternative*, which does the same thing as the standard Quicktime but uses less resources and doesn't install the useless updater that is such a pain to disable.

There are also alternatives to iTunes like *PoddoX*, *YamiPod*, *EphPod* or *Anapod Explorer*, but they may not have all the features you need.

What is the full error message?

Could it be a problem with one of your Fireworks plugins?


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Fireworks error??*



koala said:


> What is the full error message?
> 
> Could it be a problem with one of your Fireworks plugins?


The full error message was "Could not launch Fireworks. An Internal error occurred." 

I am not sure, but uninstalling quicktime and itunes fixed it, so I dont think it was fireworks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fireworks error??*

If you have any 3rd party plugins installed for Fireworks, they may be causing a conflict with either iTunes or QT. Have you tried reinstalling Fireworks with no extra plugins?

I don't know of any way to keep iTunes and QT along with Fireworks, unless there is a conflict you can track down and eliminate. If you haven't tried the alternative software yet and you need all 3 programs, install them one at a time until the problem arises again, then you can replace the conflicting program with an alternative or simply remove it.


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Fireworks error??*

Its a problem with quicktime. I installed the quicktime alternative and fireworks works again. I dont know what it is, but quicktime messed it up...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fireworks error??*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll marked this thread as solved, but you can post here anytime if the problem returns or you need any related advice.


----------



## bcmarshall (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the same problem, an error message in Fireworks CS4 that reads the same. "Could not launch Fireworks. An internal error occurred."

I used Adobe's forum info and deleted fonts to no avail. I renamed a QT folder, uninstalled QT and still no help. I could not find iTunes on my computer but I'm sure it's there. I don't know where it's hiding so I did not uninstall it.

Any ideas or other suggestions? It's maddening.


----------

